# anxious boy



## Angus&mum (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, I'm slightly concerned about my 19 week old boy Angus. 

Ever since I began taking him out for walks at around 10 weeks he's shown signs of being very nervous and afraid. This always seemed strange to me as he has always been very cocky and self assured in the house, yet once outside he would shut down and it would take ALOT to coax him to walk. 

Things have improved on the walking front but he has now started to bark at dogs, people and random objects in the distance whilst also cowering and hiding behind me if any dog comes close! 

I take Angus to puppy socialisation classes and although he has improved still throws himself on the nearest chair as soon as any puppy shows even the slightest sign of coming near him! He's not mistreated by me and he has had the opportunity to meet a variety of people and dogs from quite a young age so I can't understand why he's so afraid? Any thoughts would be really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I would recommend treats. Lots and lots of them. Maybe (if you feed Angus kibble) feed him his meal while on a walk. The key is to have him associate the walking with something really enjoyable. Also, I would think about your approach/reactions to the walk. Just recently I began using the gentle leader when we go on walks and the biggest difference I notice is that I'm not tense because I feel in better control of my two. And it's a world of difference. Beemer and Lexi don't pull, don't bark at oncoming dogs, no more lunging, and are much better when they want to stop (and I let my two decide if they want to stop). They still try to swipe it off on occasion, but overall are much happier with walking in general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yup lots of treats and keep up with the socialization. try not to anticipate his reaction as well.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Our trainer said when ozzy becomes fearful to get him doing something else. So if he knows a trick and you see him starting to get afraid stop and have him sit and treat him. Be very happy about it overly so. Get him involved in the trick and then day let's walk. Treat it like trick and treat him as he walks. It works with ozzy.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Treats! And with barking at other people, it might help to have others also give him treats with your permission? I'm not an expert on this, so I could be wrong here..


----------

